# Black & Decker portable power packs $5 @ Princess Auto



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

These little units are about the size of a SNES cartridge. I just found out this unit is easy to mod according to some sources.

http://www.epinions.com/review/Blac...ckup_Battery_Pack_CP120B/content_445406023300 - essentially 8xAA inside.

Drop some LSD batteries in and you're good to go. I saw some Rayovac 8xAA LSD NIMH cells for $13.xx at Wally's which seemed like a good deal but they did not list thier mAh so if I get those I'll have to run them through my charger battery analyzer to determine how much mAh they really are.

For $5 it's not bad. It has a USB port so you can plug your kit in and good to go on the go if you're travelling or around town and low on juice.

Just watching htis video now. 



 -tip on cycling the unit the first time you buy it to get the battery ready after it's long sit time on the shelves.

My unit is a model CP120B and the rest of the specs are off the packaging.
Input: 9.6v @ 3.0A
Output: 
20W = 3min
16W = Continous
Batteries: 1.2Ah NIMH (1200mAh)
USB: 5V DC @ 350mA

AC adaptor says
Model: D12-03A
Input 120v, 60Hz, 9W
Output 12VDC @ 300mA
POSITIVE POLARITY

Some code on the side saying '2007 42-NA'. I saw another package saying '2007 28-something' but got the 42-NA model. Now that I see the AC plug on it, it means it makes it good and portable (light too) for when you're travelling around and see some say aquarium gear you could test something out within the limits of the units capabilites to see if the item works or not. $5 seems a good deal given the modability.  I'll be ripping my box open at I'm done cooking dinner for some mates.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok...5h31m out of 8hrs for the initial charge for the unit. So far the unit is still charging as per the manual. I'll see when the charging is done how the unit preforms.

I've a few mates that got the units as well. Excellent emergency charger for the cellphone or mp3 players!

During charging the unit does not get too hot. It's rather warm.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

What the hell is a "kit"????


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Kit just means gear/stuff

Woot.. tested the unit on the Hagen Maxima and it worked.


----------

